# היי חברות,זקוקה לרעיון בנושא שברי כוס מהחופה



## noynav (24/5/13)

היי חברות,זקוקה לרעיון בנושא שברי כוס מהחופה 
לפני 3 ימים התחתנו ושמרתי כמובן את השברים של הכוס..
כעת אני לא כל כך בטוחה מה לעשות איתם, רוצה משהו מיוחד
אשמח לקבל רעיונות ואם יש למישהי תמונות של משהו שהיא כבר עשתה- הרי זה מבורך
שבת שלום


----------



## yael rosen (24/5/13)

חברה שלי עשתה... 
היא קנתה את המסגרות העבות האלו (יש באיקאה) - כאלו שבין התמונה עצמה ועד הזכוכית יש רווח גדול.
היא שמה בה תמונה מהחופה, וברווח שבתוך המסגרת- חלקים מהזכוכית השבורה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

אפילו מצאתי לך את סוג המסגרת - 
http://www.ikea.co.il/default.asp?c...itemid={5AE730F3-DC0A-4994-91D5-1B58470A9F93}

אנסה לחשוב על עוד אופציות.


----------



## noynav (26/5/13)

רעיון יפה,תודה רבה!


----------



## josie1986 (24/5/13)

אצלנו 
חברים טובים שלנו אספו את שברי הכוס אחרי החופה (אפילו לא ידענו על כך).
כעבור כמה שבועות כששוב נפגשנו, הם הביאו לנו במתנה מסגרת ובתוכה ההזמנה לחתונה, עליה הם כתבו ברכה ומתחת הדביקו את שברי הכוס.

זה היה ממש מרגש!


----------



## תלתלינה25 (24/5/13)

חברים שלנו 
קיבלו ברכת הבית ומסביבה שברי הכוס,בתוך מסגרת.


----------



## IandN (24/5/13)

רק אני לא מכירה את המסורת הזו?


----------



## yaeli beli (24/5/13)

אז ככה: 
גם אני לא הכרתי עד שראיתי אומן זכוכית בנחלת בנימין שעושה משברי הכוס כל מיני דברים: קופסת זכוכית שמכילה את השברים, לפעמים גם עם ההזמנה או עם התחרה של שמלת הכלה, ואפשר להפוך אותם גם לבית מזוזה. מאז כבר שמעתי על כאלו שיוצרים משברי הכוס את הפסוק "אם אשכחך ירושלים..", ממסגרים את הכיתוב ותולים על הקיר. אגב, יש היום חברות שעלו על ה"טרנד" הזה, ויוצקות את השברים לתוך חומר אקרילי דמוי זכוכית ועושות מזה סטנדים ופמוטים לנרות. שיהיה למזכרת...
שברי הכוסות שלנו, אגב, ילכו אחר כבוד עם היעה לפח


----------



## IandN (24/5/13)

מעניין,תודה! 
מניחה שגם אנחנו נלך על האופציה שכתבת בסוף ההודעה


----------



## ronitvas (25/5/13)

היו שרשורים בנושא 
אני, לפני כעשור, כשגיסי וגיסתי התחתנו, חשבתי שזה יהיה שוס אם אני אקח את השברים מהחתונה שלהם ואעשה להם מזכרת.
שנים אחר כך גיסתי הלכה למתקשרת, שאמרה לה שיש לה משהו בבית שקשור לחורבן וחייבים להוציא את זה. לקח לה זמן להבין שבזה מדובר, אבל כן..... הכוס נשברת לזכר חורבן הבית.
שבירת הכוס מסמלת חורבן (בית המקדש, ירושליים).
אני לא בטוחה שבשמירת השברים יש משהו חיובי.
אפשר לעשות חיפוש באינטרנט וקצת לקרוא על זה.
למרות, שיש במנהג משהו אופטימי בראיה העתידית, שבית המקדש יבנה מחדש וכדומה, ויש תיאוריה (לא דתית) שזה סמל לחיים הקודמים שלפני הנישואין (שוברים משהו ישן ומפנים מקום לחיים החדשים כזוג)...


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (25/5/13)

גם אמא שלי רצתה לשמור 
ומהצד שלו נאמר שזה סימן להרס אז היא לא לקחה (רצתה לתת לקרובת משפחה שעוסקת באומנות לעשות עם זה משהו)
עלי לא משפיעים הדברים האלה... אבל אמא שלי ויתרה על העניין


----------

